# AET Filter, XFade, help!



## jesusginard (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi there, 

I've made a new instrument based on a trumpet with a mute. I recorded it with 3 round robin and 6 velocities. 

I tried to add velocity crossfade with the modulation wheel, with the Nils Liberg script but it doesn't work because there are audible phase problems and doesn't sound natural. 

Then I tried AET filter (both velocity and articulation) and it doesn't sound good. 

I'm stuck with this instrument. I can't get a decent sounding dynamics control. Any advice? How can I achieve that smooth transition with my instrument that I hear in a lot of libraries?


----------



## robh (Apr 15, 2013)

Since you are making a trumpet, I suggest you download and use (and of course, read the documentation!) of Big Bob's WIPS scripts http://www.bigbobsmusicworld.com/kontakt-scripts/wips. I did beta testing on these and my guess is they'll do the trick for you.

There's an AET Filter guide/ tutorial (part 1)included as well, so I think that will definitely help you figure out how best to use the AET filter.

Rob


----------



## jesusginard (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, robh. 

The problem is that this instrument is for commercial release. I've followed the Big Bob's manual for AET Filter (all 6 cases) and none of them has given a good result.


----------



## robh (Apr 16, 2013)

Have you tried reducing the number of layers to use with the AET?

Rob


----------



## jesusginard (Apr 16, 2013)

Do you mean reducing the velocities from 6 to maybe 4? I haven't tried that...


----------



## ScoringFilm (Apr 16, 2013)

I have found that the AET (with wind instruments) works best with just two layers (softest and loudest). The AET theoretically fills in the timbrel gaps. I also add other filter and vol curves to further smooth the transition.

Justin


----------



## robh (Apr 16, 2013)

jesusginard @ Tue Apr 16 said:


> Do you mean reducing the velocities from 6 to maybe 4? I haven't tried that...


Or even less, as ScoringFilm suggests.

Rob


----------



## jesusginard (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks! I'll try this. 
May I ask were do you apply more filters and volume curves? Do you mean adding volume velocity in the amp section?


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 17, 2013)

AFAIK The AET filter is not really working well on dynamic crossfading. It is more a experimental tool for crossfading natural (but not realistic in terms of real instruments). It has been use to xfade diferent vowels from in the Kontakt 5 Choir section. I was really dissapointed, as I expected a great tool for Instrument libraries, when it came out. Never had success with it so far when it comes to natural crossfading ...


----------



## Blakus (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah, I've been pretty underwhelmed by it also for dynamic crossfade replacement.


----------



## jesusginard (Apr 17, 2013)

So what do you use?


----------



## robh (Apr 17, 2013)

FriFlo @ Wed Apr 17 said:


> AFAIK The AET filter is not really working well on dynamic crossfading.. . . Never had success with it so far when it comes to natural crossfading ...


That has not been my experience, but maybe I'm just lucky. I've had good success using AET with the Kontakt Factory Libraries I tested the WIPS script on, and I also reprogrammed the old library Bigga Orchestral Brass as well.

Rob


----------



## jesusginard (Apr 17, 2013)

What AET Filter does to only 2 velocity layers is adding a LPF, I don't see the point. 

My question is: what do Albion, LASS, CineBrass, Symphobia, etc use for controlling dynamics?


----------



## mk282 (Apr 18, 2013)

They crossfade between several samples that are played at the same time, via scripting.


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 18, 2013)

> They crossfade between several samples that are played at the same time, via scripting.


... with equal power volume crossfade ...


----------



## jesusginard (Jun 14, 2013)

I haven't found any good solution yet. 
I think equal power crossfade is great when using ensemble patches because the transition is not noticeable. But I'm having problems with solo instruments like a trumpet. Is there a way to get rid of the phase and chorus effects when 2 samples are crossfaded?


----------

